# 2013 Cruze AT using MT option: not downshifting from 3rd



## 05madmax (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi everyone. I am new to the forums and looking to help understand my transmission; bought the car used in Oct 2014. When I make use of the manual shifting option, in some cases I have seen better gas mileage doing so, but I noticed that when I come to a complete stop sometimes the transmission will automatically shift down to the 1st gear but sometimes it only comes down to the 3rd gear. It does not seem to be quite consistent. Anyone know why it does this? Is it something I need to take into the shop? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Have you timed the stops? Don't know about the 6T40, but the one in my car will hold the last gear for a few seconds before the computer decides you've really come to a complete halt for a while and then it will shift to 1st gear. Took me a while to figure it out. It's an '03 Mazda P5.


----------



## 05madmax (Jan 14, 2015)

Yea I thought maybe that may be something. However I have sat at stop lights and assume it went to 1st gear....I know shouldn't assume and should look at the dash...but then I realize its sluggish movement and realize BC its in 3rd gear still. 

Not always consistent though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

In M mode, it can start in 2nd or 3rd (for snow traction and the like). If you left it in 2nd or 3rd as you slow down, it will stay there. 

"D" should always shift down to 1st gear at a complete stop; it may start in 2nd if you didn't stop completely.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is Funny Mine has always gone down to 1 st at a stop , until I slap IT up to 2 nd and It has never stopped at 3 rd coming to a stop .. shoot around town driving 30 miles an HR. I can coast in 6 th for quite a while before getting to 25 miles an HR. an then the trans starts to down shift .
But hey not everyone has an LS and Knows what they are doing around town .


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

05madmax said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to the forums and looking to help understand my transmission; bought the car used in Oct 2014. When I make use of the manual shifting option, in some cases I have seen better gas mileage doing so, but I noticed that when I come to a complete stop sometimes the transmission will automatically shift down to the 1st gear but sometimes it only comes down to the 3rd gear. It does not seem to be quite consistent. Anyone know why it does this? Is it something I need to take into the shop? Thanks in advance.


My 2014 Cruze 1LT RS behaves in a similar maddening fashion, except it rarely _~and I mean rarely~_ ever downshifts past M3 when coming to a stop. I've taken the car to two different Chevrolet dealerships for diagnosis and repair.

The first shop didn't understand the behavior, said they'd research the problem (which of course they never did) and told me to drive it in full auto mode and forget about the manual hocus-pocus.

The service manager at the second shop told me everything was working as designed, the car's software was up to date and that just about everybody on earth hates the d*mn transmission. I kid you not. He also suggested I trade it in for another car, accepting the $4,000 loss as an expensive lesson learned.

So my friend, good luck finding anyone who understands the problem let alone knows how to fix it.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

brian v said:


> That is Funny Mine has always gone down to 1 st at a stop , until I slap IT up to 2 nd and It has never stopped at 3 rd coming to a stop .. shoot around town driving 30 miles an HR. I can coast in 6 th for quite a while before getting to 25 miles an HR. an then the trans starts to down shift .
> But hey not everyone has an LS and Knows what they are doing around town .


brian,
You're welcome to borrow my Cruze for a week to see if you can tame the incorrigible beast.
- -
Ulysses


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> In M mode, it can start in 2nd or 3rd (for snow traction and the like). If you left it in 2nd or 3rd as you slow down, it will stay there.
> 
> "D" should always shift down to 1st gear at a complete stop; it may start in 2nd if you didn't stop completely.


This behavior occurs when you roll a stop sign, guaranteed next time it will start in 2nd or 3rd. Your correct though its by design for snow traction, its covered in the owners manual. I use D in the city below 30mph, so this never occurs for me anymore. 

However starting in 3rd SHOULD NOT OCCUR, as it only mentions 2nd gear starts in the owners manual. This also feels not nice at all(vibration in drive train), and can't believe this is good for the trans. Besides being the slowest takeoff known to man, would rather spin my tires a bit.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

brian v said:


> I can coast in 6 th for quite a while before getting to 25 miles an HR. an then the trans starts to down shift.


Major final drive difference in the two engines, as the 2012+ 1.4T auto can only be in 6th gear above 40MPH(can't shift in until 42mph). 5th gear is 28mph shift in speed(manual mode).


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

My 2014 LT does the exact same thing as the OP. I have not come up with any rhyme or reason as to when it will/won't go to 1st gear. It does seem to go downshift to 1st more than 3rd.

I too drive around town manually as it seems to give me a little better mpg.

When I figure out what I have done that makes it stay in 3rd at a stop sign, I will post!


----------



## 05madmax (Jan 14, 2015)

Ha yea I tested out the timing theory of how long til the car downshifts to 1st. As most experiencing the same thing have said, it just will make it back to 3rd even if coming down from 6th when using M mode.

Must be the technical guy side of me but talk about flawed. I would have tested the crap out of this before laughing and oking it for production.

With all the publicity gm has been getting I wonder if the news for ahold of this as a faulty design if gm would offer a solution such as resolve with a better program or trans...more than likely not


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just remember that the GM 6 spd. front drive automatic has has several revisions in both mechanical and firmware designs. To change the software for one, probably would require a separate update that might/might not apply to the other versions. As an example, you can't put a 2012 6T40 in a 2011 because the new TCM won't communicate with the old ECU. With the 2016 second generation Cruze coming out this fall, I'd not expect any drive train changes to the first gen. Cruzen, unless it's determined that the issue is a major safety issue (like it killed someone).


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

This is very interesting. 

If launch in drive mode, then shift into manual mode to downshift and slow down, the car will automatially downshift as needed all the way to first at a stop.

If I launch from manual mode, my car will not downshift past 2nd or 3rd as I slow and stop without my input. 

This seems completely intuitive to me, if I launch in manual mode I want total control. If I'm simply using manual mode to downshift for engine braking, it manages the downshifts for me.

I have a 2012 2LT.

Launching in manual mode outside of specific circumstances seems like a bad idea to me. The transmission seems to unlock the torque converter, shift, then re-lock when you shift in manual mode instead of the typical behavior of doing locked shifts past 3rd gear. It makes the manual mode shifts take forever.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi 05madmax,

So sorry to hear that you’ve been experiencing this concern with your Cruze. I’m unable to provide technical advice, but I can certainly look further into this matter for you. If you decide to take your Cruze to your dealership I can reach out to them on your behalf to discuss your concern further. Please send me a private message with more information if my help is needed. I look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Justinus said:


> This is very interesting.
> 
> If launch in drive mode, then shift into manual mode to downshift and slow down, the car will automatically downshift as needed all the way to first at a stop.
> 
> ...


*Justinus,*

Thanks for sharing your observations and experiences which gives us one more trustworthy field report to wave in the faces of disbelieving service managers everywhere.

But I ask you my friend: What is the least bit intuitive about the transmission's manual modes performance?

Using your that line of reasoning _(as I once did myself when I first purchased the car)_ that starting in manual mode indicates the driver wants and receives total control over upshift and downshift options doesn't pass the sniff test because the car will insist on downshifting at predetermined speeds, even in full manual mode, from M6 to M5 to M4 to M3 before giving up and holding firm at M3 or M2.

*- -
Ulysses*


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi 05madmax,
> 
> So sorry to hear that you’ve been experiencing this concern with your Cruze. I’m unable to provide technical advice, but I can certainly look further into this matter for you. If you decide to take your Cruze to your dealership I can reach out to them on your behalf to discuss your concern further. Please send me a private message with more information if my help is needed. I look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> ...


*Hi Kristen*,

Like 05madmax, I've been experiencing this problem in my 2014 Cruze RS since new. I've already taken it to two different Chevrolet dealerships for diagnosis and repair, only to be told the problem(s) cannot be remedied. This despite the fact transmission's performance doesn't match what is described in the owner's manual. Are you able to give me a hand with this, too? Perhaps contact a GM transmission engineer for an explanation of what's what?

My 2014 Cruze is six months old with 1,900 miles on the clock and I try to avoid driving it simply because the overall driving experience due to the transmission's behavior is so off-putting and disagreeable. 

One Chevrolet service manager told me the only sure way to fix the problem is to trade in the car for something else, but that's hardly a reasonable move on my part given I'd lose $4,000 give-or-take if I were to do so.

*Help, I need somebody*
*Help, not just anybody*
*Help, you know I need someone, help!!!*


----------

